# RIP Peppermint and Sparkles



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Pepsi bullied them to death.


----------



## AQUALUVA (Sep 1, 2012)

I'M SO SORRY TO HEAR THAT. Losing a betta is like loosing a chilld


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Peppermint and Sparkles.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

awwwh


----------

